# Software Build v10.2 2020.32 (latest 2020.32.5)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.32.0.6 00df98da0ed8 (2020-08-01, beta)
2020.32.0.7 1f243d4a (Europe only?)
2020.32.1 d702790a3d0b (2020-08-07)
2020.32.2 108daa2c1277 (2020-08-18)
2020.32.3 b9bd4364fd (2020-08-21)
2020.32.5 41d94f79b9 (2020-08-29)

*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.28.*
*Release Notes:*
*Tesla Powerwall Coordination* (North America & Japan)​Your car coordinates with Powerwall for enhanced charging during a power outage, without exceeding the energy and power capabilities of your Powerwall system. Powerwall continuously responds to the changing power needs of your home and will slow or stop your car's charging, keeping your home loads powered.​​During a power outage, your car will charge from the Powerwall whenever it is above the threshold set in the Tesla mobile app. You can change this threshold to balance your home and transportation energy needs, putting you in full control of your energy ecosystem. Powerwall can also use surplus solar to charge your vehicle during an outage if you keep your car plugged in while the sun is shining.​​*Sirius XM Improvements* (S & X with Sirius XM)​Sirius XM has been improved to allow easier usability and discovery of stations, enhanced categorization of content, and improved the overall navigation experience.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (S & X, Europe)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​*Car Left Open Notifications*​A mobile notification will be sent if the trunk, the front trunk, or any door is left open for over ten minutes. If all doors and trunks are locked, a notification will be sent if any window or the sunroof is detected to be open ten minutes after leaving the car.​​To adjust which notifications get sent, tap Controls > [Locks or Vehicle] > Car Left Open Notifications. Notifications will not be sent when the car is at Home if "Exclude Home" is selected.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. Adaptive Air)​You can now see a real-time visualization of how the suspension system is dynamically adjusting each wheel's damping to account for changing road conditions. Tap "Show Suspension Data" to get even more real-time information.​​Adaptive Suspension Damping now has an ADVANCED setting that allows you to set custom levels of Ride Comfort and Handling in addition to the existing COMFORT, AUTO, and SPORT settings.​​We have simplified the Tesla suspension control logic to better support both temporary and more permanent heights. If Ride Height is manually adjusted to High or Very High, your car now automatically lowers after you drive a short distance. For snowy or off-road conditions, tap "Keep" next to the Ride Height slider to keep the height at High or Very High until you reach the maximum allowed speed. For steep driveways or places where you repeatedly need a higher ride height, tap "Always Auto-Raise at this Location." This feature will raise suspension to the saved height when re-entering the location.​​Finally, the suspension system now automatically adjusts between Standard and Low ride heights to optimize ride comfort and range, depending on road type. If you prefer your car to remain lower to the ground, enable "Default Ride Height to Low".​​Note: Jack Mode has been moved to Controls > Service. For additional information about your car's suspension, please refer to the Owner's Manual.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. Smart Air)​We have simplified the Tesla suspension control logic to better support both temporary and more permanent heights. If Ride Height is manually adjusted to High or Very High, your car now automatically lowers after you drive a short distance. For snowy or off-road conditions, tap "Keep" next to the Ride Height slider to keep the height at High or Very High until you reach the maximum allowed speed. For steep driveways or places where you repeatedly need a higher ride height, tap "Always Auto-Raise at this Location." This feature will raise suspension to the saved height when re-entering the location.​​Note: Jack Mode has been moved to Controls > Service. For additional information about your car's suspension, please refer to the Owner's Manual.​​*Notifications History*​Easily review current and past notifications by tapping Controls > Service > Notifications. For select notifications where additional information is provided in the Owner's Manual (indicated by a >), tap on the notification to review.​​*Third Party Charging Stations* (Europe)​When charging at a third party CCS Combo 2 charging station, the charging port is automatically unlocked when charging is complete, and the car is unlocked to make it easy to remove the charging cable.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289340885793030144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289527503585976325


----------



## Bigriver

The model X very much needs this open door notification. I am extra, extra careful but have still had open (driver’s) door events. The worst was a time I had been near the car on the passenger side, the driver’s door opened without me knowing it, and it did not close when I walked away. It was open all night with a light rain. 😡 Thankfully it wasn’t a heavy downpour.


----------



## Badmonkey

Looking forward for a big update. Hope it’s not so far away.


----------



## fazluke

Lot of notifications, at least in Germany, with updated map


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLounge/comments/i42pnz


----------



## ibgeek

Badmonkey said:


> Looking forward for a big update. Hope it's not so far away.


The scuttlebutt is that the next big update (V11?) will drop late October to mid November.


----------



## FRC

ibgeek said:


> The scuttlebutt is that the next big update (V11?) will drop late October to mid November.


What year?


----------



## slotti

FRC said:


> What year?


2022


----------



## ibgeek

Well actually no. 2020 but I'm guessing you guys actually knew that and were just being sarcastic. Only clarifying for those not familiar with the groups sense of humor.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> The scuttlebutt is that the next big update (V11?) will drop late October to mid November.


It would be nice if the "expected %SOC at nav system destination" icon would be displayed, like it was back in V8, next to the active ETA figures.


----------



## lance.bailey

interesting @Mike I only use it once, when i set the nav trip. after that I don't care that it needs a swipe to display.

different strokes.


----------



## Badmonkey




----------



## Badmonkey

.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291961158841192448


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291959764730216454


----------



## garsh

2020.32.1 appears to be a widespread release (mostly in Europe), so I've replaced the BETA tag on this thread with a Current tag.

I've added some Europe-only release notes in the OP, translated to English to the best of my abilities (which mostly involves holding a phone running Google Lens while I type ).


----------



## tivoboy

I want break flash lights and a parking light in NA!


----------



## JWardell

Oooh the Advanced Suspension screen is very nice! 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/i61cdz


----------



## FRC

JWardell said:


> Oooh the Advanced Suspension screen is very nice!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/i61cdz
> 
> View attachment 35139


Soooooo jealous!!


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> interesting @Mike I only use it once, when i set the nav trip. after that I don't care that it needs a swipe to display.
> 
> different strokes.


Agreed, different strokes.

My speed for a journey will be predicated on how much %SOC I wish to arrive with at the supercharger of interest (between 5% (summer) to 10% (winter)).

I keep an eye on the estimated %SOC and as it rises or falls that dictates if my speed falls or rises.

Signed:

Ex air navigator who used to use a sextant to fly across the Pacific...before GPS existed (and our old C-130-e's did not have inertials either)


----------



## evannole

Mike said:


> Agreed, different strokes.
> 
> My speed for a journey will be predicated on how much %SOC I wish to arrive with at the supercharger of interest (between 5% (summer) to 10% (winter)).
> 
> I keep an eye on the estimated %SOC and as it rises or falls that dictates if my speed falls or rises.
> 
> Signed:
> 
> Ex air navigator who used to use a sextant to fly across the Pacific...before GPS existed (and our old C-130-e's did not have inertials either)


Nice. Lockheed builds the C-130 a little over a mile from my house, and one of my neighbors is a test pilot for the planes. What a great piece of engineering. Amazing to think that the USAF fully expects its current variants to still be in active service 100 years after the original's induction.


----------



## SimonMatthews

evannole said:


> Nice. Lockheed builds the C-130 a little over a mile from my house, and one of my neighbors is a test pilot for the planes. What a great piece of engineering. Amazing to think that the USAF fully expects its current variants to still be in active service 100 years after the original's induction.


I think that the Air Force expects existing B-52 planes to be flying for 100 years. That's impressive.


----------



## garsh

I believe the release notes are now complete. OP updated.



garsh said:


> *Release Notes:*
> *Tesla Powerwall Coordination* (North America & Japan)​Your car coordinates with Powerwall for enhanced charging during a power outage, without exceeding the energy and power capabilities of your Powerwall system. Powerwall continuously responds to the changing power needs of your home and will slow or stop your car's charging, keeping your home loads powered.​​During a power outage, your car will charge from the Powerwall whenever it is above the threshold set in the Tesla mobile app. You can change this threshold to balance your home and transportation energy needs, putting you in full control of your energy ecosystem. Powerwall can also use surplus solar to charge your vehicle during an outage if you keep your car plugged in while the sun is shining.​​*Sirius XM Improvements* (S & X with Sirius XM)​Sirius XM has been improved to allow easier usability and discovery of stations, enhanced categorization of content, and improved the overall navigation experience.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (S & X, Europe)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​*Car Left Open Notifications*​A mobile notification will be sent if the trunk, the front trunk, or any door is left open for over ten minutes. If all doors and trunks are locked, a notification will be sent if any window or the sunroof is detected to be open ten minutes after leaving the car.​​To adjust which notifications get sent, tap Controls > [Locks or Vehicle] > Car Left Open Notifications. Notifications will not be sent when the car is at Home if "Exclude Home" is selected.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. Adaptive Air)​You can now see a real-time visualization of how the suspension system is dynamically adjusting each wheel's damping to account for changing road conditions. Tap "Show Suspension Data" to get even more real-time information.​​Adaptive Suspension Damping now has an ADVANCED setting that allows you to set custom levels of Ride Comfort and Handling in addition to the existing COMFORT, AUTO, and SPORT settings.​​We have simplified the Tesla suspension control logic to better support both temporary and more permanent heights. If Ride Height is manually adjusted to High or Very High, your car now automatically lowers after you drive a short distance. For snowy or off-road conditions, tap "Keep" next to the Ride Height slider to keep the height at High or Very High until you reach the maximum allowed speed. For steep driveways or places where you repeatedly need a higher ride height, tap "Always Auto-Raise at this Location." This feature will raise suspension to the saved height when re-entering the location.​​Finally, the suspension system now automatically adjusts between Standard and Low ride heights to optimize ride comfort and range, depending on road type. If you prefer your car to remain lower to the ground, enable "Default Ride Height to Low".​​Note: Jack Mode has been moved to Controls > Service. For additional information about your car's suspension, please refer to the Owner's Manual.​​*Suspension Improvements* (S & X w. Smart Air)​We have simplified the Tesla suspension control logic to better support both temporary and more permanent heights. If Ride Height is manually adjusted to High or Very High, your car now automatically lowers after you drive a short distance. For snowy or off-road conditions, tap "Keep" next to the Ride Height slider to keep the height at High or Very High until you reach the maximum allowed speed. For steep driveways or places where you repeatedly need a higher ride height, tap "Always Auto-Raise at this Location." This feature will raise suspension to the saved height when re-entering the location.​​Note: Jack Mode has been moved to Controls > Service. For additional information about your car's suspension, please refer to the Owner's Manual.​​*Notifications History*​Easily review current and past notifications by tapping Controls > Service > Notifications. For select notifications where additional information is provided in the Owner's Manual (indicated by a >), tap on the notification to review.​​*Third Party Charging Stations* (Europe)​When charging at a third party CCS Combo 2 charging station, the charging port is automatically unlocked when charging is complete, and the car is unlocked to make it easy to remove the charging cable.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## JWardell

> Dynamic Brake Lights (S & X, Europe)
> If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.


I'm a big fan of dynamic brake lights, they can seriously reduce accidents by getting people's attention. I used to install (annoying) brake light flashers and it made a noticeable difference in the distance people would follow me. Too bad it's only for S & X in europe, if anything it's needed even more stateside!

And today I was preconditioning the car from work...it was 95 degrees and sunny...and it refused because a door was open. WHAT? Turns out I didn't fully close the door because I was grabbing my laptop. Checking Teslafi, the car kept the AC at 70 for a half an hour wasting a ton of energy...then gave up and turned off but then prevented cabin overheat protection from kicking in! It reached 132F which I have never seen before, before I noticed and ran out in the heat to close the door, then back in for 10 minutes while it cooled back down.
I sure could have used this new update with its door open notifications!


----------



## GDN

I like the idea of the dynamic brake lights too, but some states actually have laws that ban them. Not to make this political, but there is where it would be nice if it was a single common set of laws US wide for our cars like this, but if 20 states ban them, then 20 laws have to be changed to allow them.


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> I'm a big fan of dynamic brake lights, they can seriously reduce accidents by getting people's attention. I used to install (annoying) brake light flashers and it made a noticeable difference in the distance people would follow me. Too bad it's only for S & X in europe, if anything it's needed even more stateside!
> 
> And today I was preconditioning the car from work...it was 95 degrees and sunny...and it refused because a door was open. WHAT? Turns out I didn't fully close the door because I was grabbing my laptop. Checking Teslafi, the car kept the AC at 70 for a half an hour wasting a ton of energy...then gave up and turned off but then prevented cabin overheat protection from kicking in! It reached 132F which I have never seen before, before I noticed and ran out in the heat to close the door, then back in for 10 minutes while it cooled back down.
> I sure could have used this new update with its door open notifications!


Since you do have Teslafi you need to head to notifications and set these two up until Tesla gets it rolled out. I use email, but likely should use Text for them both. The window down still has bugs however, you'll get a notification if it is down and you are driving.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JWardell said:


> I'm a big fan of dynamic brake lights, they can seriously reduce accidents by getting people's attention. I used to install (annoying) brake light flashers and it made a noticeable difference in the distance people would follow me. Too bad it's only for S & X in europe, if anything it's needed even more stateside!


I disagree that they will reduce accidents in the short term.

When everyone has them, they will reduce accidents. The first time I saw then, my automatic response to brake lights did not kick in. I had to process the flashing lights first. So, yes, a good idea when they are common, not before.


----------



## skygraff

Dynamic brake lights are usually just annoying because they flash constantly in stop and go traffic so I just tune them out (after initially thinking something is wrong with them or me).

If the story is true concerning how these only flash in certain speed regimes and only during drastic braking, I think they might be useful. Regarding the Model 3, it would be nice if the brake lights were brighter anyway.


----------



## garsh

skygraff said:


> Dynamic brake lights are usually just annoying because they flash constantly in stop and go traffic


They're really only supposed to activate during hard deceleration.
Where have you seen them in use in stop & go traffic?


----------



## skygraff

garsh said:


> They're really only supposed to activate during hard deceleration.
> Where have you seen them in use in stop & go traffic?


Every time. I was just following some kind of CUV where the third light was flashing every time we creeped ahead at a stop light. Most of the time, the other two brake lights didn't even turn off so driver was probably two-pedaling.

Maybe "dynamic" has evolved since those earlier cars I've seen with the flashing lights but they seem to have all been the same on model years within the last 7 or so. This is in US and cars are either American or Asian continent made; not sure I've seen it on any European manufacturers' cars but probably.


----------



## garsh

skygraff said:


> Every time. I was just following some kind of CUV where the third light was flashing every time we creeped ahead at a stop light. Most of the time, the other two brake lights didn't even turn off so driver was probably two-pedaling.


If you saw this in North America, then my guess is that this was one of those aftermarket "brake light flashers" that JWardell mentions above that aren't truly "dynamic" in the sense that it activates only during hard deceleration. Actual dynamic brakes are only available in Europe AFAIK.


----------



## JWardell

SimonMatthews said:


> I disagree that they will reduce accidents in the short term.
> 
> When everyone has them, they will reduce accidents. The first time I saw then, my automatic response to brake lights did not kick in. I had to process the flashing lights first. So, yes, a good idea when they are common, not before.


So you ignore police and fire trucks because they all have flashing lights?

Noo..the point is they catch your attention subliminally for just a second. You have a better chance at looking up from your phone than without them. Even if everyone has them. A quarter second extra reaction time can significantly reduce accidents.

And yes, we are talking smart dynamic brake lights here...they only flash during very hard braking, not normally. Some cars do have this but you almost never see it. 
It's not legal to ship a car with brake lights that always flash. If you see that, that was added aftermarket. (Which is why I said before I added it and it was annoying but still effective...I was tempted to hack it with an accelerometer to make it smarter)


----------



## SimonMatthews

JWardell said:


> So you ignore police and fire trucks because they all have flashing lights?
> 
> Noo..the point is they catch your attention subliminally for just a second. You have a better chance at looking up from your phone than without them. Even if everyone has them. A quarter second extra reaction time can significantly reduce accidents.
> 
> And yes, we are talking smart dynamic brake lights here...they only flash during very hard braking, not normally. Some cars do have this but you almost never see it.
> It's not legal to ship a car with brake lights that always flash. If you see that, that was added aftermarket. (Which is why I said before I added it and it was annoying but still effective...I was tempted to hack it with an accelerometer to make it smarter)


All I am doing is describing how I reacted when I saw flashing brake lights (In Bangalore, I think). Yes, they catch your attention, but the automatic reaction to them needs to be relearned. That automatic reaction is key to the speed of reaction. It doesn't matter how much you notice them if you don't react to them.

I agree that, once everyone has developed an automatic reaction to flashing brake lights, they would provide added safety. I just don't want to be the person who drives the car to "train" other drivers to react to flashing brake lights.


----------



## undergrove

GDN said:


> Since you do have Teslafi you need to head to notifications and set these two up until Tesla gets it rolled out. I use email, but likely should use Text for them both. The window down still has bugs however, you'll get a notification if it is down and you are driving.
> 
> View attachment 35163


The Stats app can send a notification for Door Open or Unlocked.


----------



## walnotr

I believe the third brake light flashing comes on some of the Chrysler products. At least those are the cars I have noticed them on. When I routinely drove on ice covered streets, l would often tap my brakes repeatedly to warn the drivers behind me of an impending stop.
I am looking forward to this feature being added to my car.


----------



## Mike

My new SSD doesn't like my car and/or the other way around.

Just got the car back for a new power conversion unit and new LTE unit...had no dash cam for the drive back to the inlaws because my new SSD just doesn't want to play.

My old thumb drive was instantly recognized by the car, the reformat button, everything...


----------



## lance.bailey

that sucks


----------



## jybrick

Car Left Open Notifications

About 3 months too late to save my charger from being stolen.


----------



## ibgeek

Build 2020.32.2 is released. Not sure if it will be mainstream but it has been sent to the entire S3XY fleet and all vehicles are in the US.


----------



## Badmonkey

ibgeek said:


> Build 2020.32.2 is released. Not sure if it will be mainstream but it has been sent to the entire S3XY fleet and all vehicles are in the US.


It pops up in Norway , Sweden and Germany as well. Guess there is no big change from the 32.1.


----------



## TomT

Chrysler vehicles.



garsh said:


> They're really only supposed to activate during hard deceleration.
> Where have you seen them in use in stop & go traffic?


----------



## EpsilonKore

TomT said:


> Chrysler vehicles.


Early 2000s Ford Explorer, Focus ST, some VW products, noticed a brand new Atlas today that had a blinking third. Some Mercedes and Volvo's can be programmed to activate their European standard blinking third brake light.


----------



## skygraff

Finally got this tonight.

Included in the door and window open alert feature is an option to auto close windows on lock. I think that means only during walk away lock rather than on lock when driving above the magic speed but haven't had a chance to test it yet. Still no option to vent windows from the onboard UI but nice to see this addition.

Unfortunately, voice commands for selecting TuneIn stations remain broken (open the search screen).


----------



## Klaus-rf

JWardell said:


> ...It reached 132F which I have never seen before, before I noticed and ran out in the heat to close the door, then back in for 10 minutes while it cooled back down


 Around here parking for a few hours in bright sunlight gets the reported interior temp (on the Android App) into the 155-160F range.

Curiously the peak reading thermometer I have stashed in the forward console has never recorded over 122F while the car reports it's 155+. With all doors and windows closed. Adding ceramic tint (70% all around, with 80% on front screen) did not lower the reported peak temps at all.

Only 132 degrees? I, personally, wouldn't bother with pre-cooling. But that's just me.


----------



## mrau

I got the 2020.32.2 update yesterday. Today when I got home I left the front windows down and shut the doors. About 10 minutes later both windows went up by themselves, just like it said in the release notes. Nice feature and it is neat to watch it work.

Will have to leave the trunk open next time.


----------



## Bernard

skygraff said:


> Dynamic brake lights are usually just annoying because they flash constantly in stop and go traffic so I just tune them out (after initially thinking something is wrong with them or me).
> 
> If the story is true concerning how these only flash in certain speed regimes and only during drastic braking, I think they might be useful. Regarding the Model 3, it would be nice if the brake lights were brighter anyway.


Are you sure it's not just drivers tapping the brake pedal a couple of times a second? I lived in Switzerland from 2006 to 2016, with a daily 100mi roundtrip commute and plenty of traffic jams, but never saw flasing brake lights in such circumstances. And I am 100% with the OP: flashing brake lights are very much safer in highway or other high-speed traffic.
Perhaps Tesla can add it as an optional feature to cars sold in the US.


----------



## evannole

Bernard said:


> Are you sure it's not just drivers tapping the brake pedal a couple of times a second? I lived in Switzerland from 2006 to 2016, with a daily 100mi roundtrip commute and plenty of traffic jams, but never saw flasing brake lights in such circumstances. And I am 100% with the OP: flashing brake lights are very much safer in highway or other high-speed traffic.
> Perhaps Tesla can add it as an optional feature to cars sold in the US.


While they're at it, I would love for them to switch to amber rear turn signals, which are much safer than red.


----------



## ibgeek

evannole said:


> While they're at it, I would love for them to switch to amber rear turn signals, which are much safer than red.


I believe that is a mandate in the UK.


----------



## garsh

evannole said:


> While they're at it, I would love for them to switch to amber rear turn signals, which are much safer than red.


Let's get this thread back on-topic please.
You can continue the amber turn signal discussion here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/amber-turn-signals.6380/


----------



## skygraff

Bernard said:


> Are you sure it's not just drivers tapping the brake pedal a couple of times a second? I lived in Switzerland from 2006 to 2016, with a daily 100mi roundtrip commute and plenty of traffic jams, but never saw flasing brake lights in such circumstances. And I am 100% with the OP: flashing brake lights are very much safer in highway or other high-speed traffic.
> Perhaps Tesla can add it as an optional feature to cars sold in the US.


I originally assumed the same but it's always just the center brake light.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Klaus-rf said:


> Around here parking for a few hours in bright sunlight gets the reported interior temp (on the Android App) into the 155-160F range.
> 
> Curiously the peak reading thermometer I have stashed in the forward console has never recorded over 122F while the car reports it's 155+. With all doors and windows closed. Adding ceramic tint (70% all around, with 80% on front screen) did not lower the reported peak temps at all.
> 
> Only 132 degrees? I, personally, wouldn't bother with pre-cooling. But that's just me.


Do you use hot pads when removing pans from the oven?


----------



## bernie

Downloading 2020.32.3 for Model Y now - will update in a second - same updates for Y


----------



## garsh

Good news! Tesla has improved the simultaneous display of the reverse camera and Homelink! 

Homelink display now defaults to only showing the two entries that apply to my current location.
Homelink background is now translucent instead of opaque.
See the picture in my previous quoted post below (from the 2020.28.* thread) for what it used to look like.












garsh said:


> Is there somebody getting into or out of the Volt?
> Is the door open?
> When I back out beside it, am I actually too close and will end up scraping it?


----------



## FRC

I had not noticed that. Good catch @garsh!


----------



## gary in NY

garsh said:


> Good news! Tesla has improved the simultaneous display of the reverse camera and Homelink!
> 
> Homelink display now defaults to only showing the two entries that apply to my current location.
> Homelink background is now translucent instead of opaque.
> See the picture in my previous quoted post below (from the 2020.28.* thread) for what it used to look like.


I've only had this version a few days and didn't notice the change. That's an improvement, but still could be better if they moved it down between the side rear views.


----------



## Mike

First drive with this version on a familiar two lane road with plenty of curves.

No more abrupt slowing down at these curves (at 90 kph) nor slowing down going up steep (blind) hills at 90 kph.

28C, sunny, no wind.


----------



## serpico007

Love the suspension update on my S but still no SiriusXM dash update. Wonder if this is US only at the moment. Pretty slow roll out.


----------



## JWardell

Beware, .32 now detects alien modules and modifications!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/ie6660


----------



## Lgkahn

2020.32.3 model 3 awd lr installing now


----------



## Rick Steinwand

32.3 seems to be going wide now.


----------



## garsh

gary in NY said:


> I've only had this version a few days and didn't notice the change. That's an improvement, but still could be better if they moved it down between the side rear views.


That would probably be too jarring of a difference from where homelink is normally displayed - I wouldn't even think to look down there for the homelink buttons. And such a change shouldn't be permanent, since the side views are optional. If you turn those off, then you'd have blank space at the top again, and homelink should remain up top. This is a pretty good compromise - I no longer feel like it's blocking a big, important section of my rear display.


----------



## gary in NY

garsh said:


> That would probably be too jarring of a difference from where homelink is normally displayed - I wouldn't even think to look down there for the homelink buttons. And such a change shouldn't be permanent, since the side views are optional. If you turn those off, then you'd have blank space at the top again, and homelink should remain up top. This is a pretty good compromise - I no longer feel like it's blocking a big, important section of my rear display.


I agree it's an improvement, and a compromise between all the possible software/screen design options. All three of my homelink functions are for my location, so the box isn't much smaller. But, I'll get used to it however they decide to do it. It's quite amazing how many changes the screen has gone through in the time I've owned the car.

Update: Last night I paid attention to the homelink display change while backing out of the garage, and I have to admit that the transparency of the background makes a big difference. I had no problem seeing what would normally have been hidden by the solid black box. I think they got it right with this update.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Got this last night. Today at work, I had my windows vented, like most days, and noticed about 4 nags about my windows not being closed. After work I made sure to turn that off.

I might disagree on a rainy day, which I wish the cameras would detect, but "vented via the app" <> "open" in this case.


----------



## francoisp

Less than 15 minutes after being notified the update had completed I got a notification that the passenger window was open. Not sure why it was open: it appears to me that when the passenger door was closed, the window didn't go up. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## bwilson4web

Happy to report the Owner's Manual "Search" function works. The previous version flashed the text entry box and instantly disappeared.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

After my LTE was fixed (background here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...m-card-located-in-a-may-2018-build-tm3.16634/ ) while on version 28.x, waking the car up via the app was less than 20 seconds.

Since getting 32.2, the app still wakes the car up but it now takes 55 seconds to do so.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> After my LTE was fixed (background here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...m-card-located-in-a-may-2018-build-tm3.16634/ ) while on version 28.x, waking the car up via the app was less than 20 seconds.
> 
> Since getting 32.2, the app still wakes the car up but it now takes 55 seconds to do so.


This doesn't sound good and sorry it has gone this way. I've followed most of your story, but may have to go back and re-read closer. Our 2018 RWD is having some similar issues. Won't connect. The AWD, no issues typically. My partner has asked me multiple times if I can connect to the car when he can't. So basically for about the last 2 months he can't connect, even if the car is with him at work, he'll ask and I can connect, but not always. There have been multiple time that if the car is in the garage we unlock and lock it, wake it up and then we can usually connect. My gut says it's software related still, but I need to start watching closer.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> This doesn't sound good and sorry it has gone this way. I've followed most of your story, but may have to go back and re-read closer. Our 2018 RWD is having some similar issues. Won't connect. The AWD, no issues typically. My partner has asked me multiple times if I can connect to the car when he can't. So basically for about the last 2 months he can't connect, even if the car is with him at work, he'll ask and I can connect, but not always. There have been multiple time that if the car is in the garage we unlock and lock it, wake it up and then we can usually connect. My gut says it's software related still, but I need to start watching closer.


It is the software, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Bigriver

GDN said:


> Our 2018 RWD is having some similar issues. Won't connect. The AWD, no issues typically. My partner has asked me multiple times if I can connect to the car when he can't. So basically for about the last 2 months he can't connect, even if the car is with him at work, he'll ask and I can connect, but not always. There have been multiple time that if the car is in the garage we unlock and lock it, wake it up and then we can usually connect. My gut says it's software related still, but I need to start watching closer.


I've had a number of issues with connecting via the app, but have assumed the fault is with the Tesla app, not the car, because it fails equally on both cars and our solar. I don't have difficulty when my phone is at home connected to my pretty good WiFi, but I regularly have trouble when out on cell signals (even if it appears good) or WiFi that is weak.

I believe you have previously mentioned that both your Tesla's are on one account.... but you only see problems with connecting to one of the cars? And as you refer to "connect" it is about getting into the app, right? I've not had any problem with the Bluetooth phone as keycard.


----------



## Chris350

Yeah.... 

Also noticed that TuneIn is still borked if you log in using a personal account...

It does bring up the favorites on the main page, but if you bring up your favorites page, it shows nothing.

It also is forgetting where you left off in the podcast after you park. In 99% of the cases, it starts the podcast over from the beginning.

and last.... I have noticed when playing anything when going from drive to reverse, it cause the podcast to jump back a second or two.

Personally would wish that they put sometime into getting the car entertainment system fixed and operational 100% of the time.... I hate having to stream from the phone....

Still no podcasts from Spotify, but that may have to do with an agreement with TuneIn to prevent it..

I spend allot of time in my car and really get disappointed in not having a media system that I can count on to be rock solid.

Just doesn't make sense that it is that hard to accomplish.

Allot of the TuneIn issues were introduced with the TuneIn rewrite that was just pushed out a month ago...


----------



## GDN

Bigriver said:


> I've had a number of issues with connecting via the app, but have assumed the fault is with the Tesla app, not the car, because it fails equally on both cars and our solar. I don't have difficulty when my phone is at home connected to my pretty good WiFi, but I regularly have trouble when out on cell signals (even if it appears good) or WiFi that is weak.
> 
> I believe you have previously mentioned that both your Tesla's are on one account.... but you only see problems with connecting to one of the cars? And as you refer to "connect" it is about getting into the app, right? I've not had any problem with the Bluetooth phone as keycard.


Correct- both of our cars are on one account. He can be at work and not connect to his car, I can connect to his and mine sitting in the garage. Text him back and he still can't connect to his own, but yet he could connect to mine sitting, 5 miles away from him. It's really odd to say the least, but I still figure it is SW related in some way. It truly seems something is up with his car even though I can still connect. It is intermittent as well, some days no issues.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> It's really odd to say the least, but I still figure it is SW related in some way.


Maybe the phone app is having an issue with the phone's software, rather than a problem with the car's software.


----------



## Bigriver

@GDN, for me, the issue is definitely the speed of my network connection on my phone. I'm at home, and just turned off WiFi on my phone. Getting a cell data connection of 8 Mbps. Opened the Tesla app, and after about 60 seconds, I get a network timeout error. Got the error 3 times as I tried my energy system and each car. Turned WiFi back on, which is getting a current speed of 150 Mbps, and can go to any of my Tesla devices almost instantly. Seems they've added a network speed requirement to the phone app - somewhere between 8 and 150 Mbps. I have an iPhone 11.

We could be having totally different issues, but you noting it began a couple of months ago caught my attention. Same here.


----------



## gary in NY

Just updated to .03. Anything noticable, or just bug fixes?


----------



## bwilson4web

Today, 2020.32.3 seemed a little 'twitchy' in the lane. Not objectionable but detectable. It is as if there isn't a longer distance to detect the lane and smoothly keep in the lines.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> I've had a number of issues with connecting via the app, but have assumed the fault is with the Tesla app, not the car, because it fails equally on both cars and our solar. I don't have difficulty when my phone is at home connected to my pretty good WiFi, but I regularly have trouble when out on cell signals (even if it appears good) or WiFi that is weak.
> 
> I believe you have previously mentioned that both your Tesla's are on one account.... but you only see problems with connecting to one of the cars? And as you refer to "connect" it is about getting into the app, right? I've not had any problem with the Bluetooth phone as keycard.


I've been led to believe that the app only uses LTE, regardless of whether the car is connected to good WiFi or not.

Prior to my whole LTE line replaceable units being swapped out a few weeks ago, even good, solid and strong WiFi made no difference regarding my non existent connectivity.

Bluetooth for "phone as smart key" or locking/unlocking (when in Bluetooth range) has never been an issue with my long history of connectivity problems...

...and 32.2 has really had a bad effect on my LTE/app connectivity...it seems that 100 seconds, at a minumum, is now required to wake up the (deep sleep) car remotely.

Prior to 32.2, it was less than 20 seconds.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> I've been led to believe that the app only uses LTE, regardless of whether the car is connected to good WiFi or not.


The phone app?
I ran a quick test - put my phone in airplane mode, then turned on wifi and started the Tesla app.
It asked me to log back in (coincidence?), but then connected to the car just fine.


----------



## Flashgj

garsh said:


> The phone app?
> I ran a quick test - put my phone in airplane mode, then turned on wifi and started the Tesla app.
> It asked me to log back in (coincidence?), but then connected to the car just fine.


Just did the same, LTE off, Wi-Fi on, launched app (did not ask to log in) and connected to the car in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> The phone app?
> I ran a quick test - put my phone in airplane mode, then turned on wifi and started the Tesla app.
> It asked me to log back in (coincidence?), but then connected to the car just fine.


I'm by no means any sort of subject matter expert on this, I just go by what I've been told elsewhere. Maybe a recent software update has now offered dual paths to connect, wifi and LTE? All I know is prior to my LTE fix, it didn't matter who's wifi my car was in contact with, I couldn't wake the car up via the app unless I manually entered the car and do a twin scroll reset. I guess that may have changed...except with 32.2 it's taking 120 seconds to wake up the car via the app while my car is in wifi communications in my garage


----------



## Tesla blue Y

garsh said:


> Maybe the phone app is having an issue with the phone's software, rather than a problem with the car's software.


I just checked and there is not a new update for IOS, however, I frequently check especially when I have difficulty with locking/unlocking the car.


----------



## lance.bailey

i have always had a delay - sometimes permanent when the car goes into deep sleep. occasionally during the day, but without fail first thing in the morning. 

for example right now i just opened the app for the first time today and i am sitting on "waking up" until the phone itself goes to screensaver (set to 2 minutes).

eventually the car just goes to "Updated yesterday" with a refresh circle. Pressing the refresh circle does nothing but repeat the whole sequence of "waking up" until the phone goes to screensaver or I give up.

This has been the behaviour for as long as I can remember. The only solution is to open a door or try repeatedly. This morning took three tries - that is somewhere before 4 and 6 minutes - before the car woke up.

iPhone 8
updated tesla app
car *should* be on wifi but does not ping
phone is on wifi
car is not plugged in
car is locked
sentry mode is off (at home setting)


----------



## FRC

My experience is that repeatedly locking and unlocking the doors from the app expedites the waking process. Or maybe it's my imagination, like the change light button at the crosswalk.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> My experience is that repeatedly locking and unlocking the doors from the app expedites the waking process. Or maybe it's my imagination, like the change light button at the crosswalk.


This is a definite go to, if you are within range. The lock/unlock uses bluetooth if in range if I recall correctly. That is enough to wake the car, then the app connects. This behavior (and I've done it multiple times) leads me to believe it is an issue with the car waking enough for the LTE connectivity to wake and connect, thus allowing the app to connect.


----------



## GDN

2020.32.5 just hit a few cars - only in France so far - @Michael Russo - something special just for you as of now.


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> I've been led to believe that the app only uses LTE, regardless of whether the car is connected to good WiFi or not.
> 
> Prior to my whole LTE line replaceable units being swapped out a few weeks ago, even good, solid and strong WiFi made no difference regarding my non existent connectivity.


I think the key distinction here is that it isn't the app on your phone that requires LTE, it's the car itself. As others have said, the app can use WiFi just fine to wake the car, and I believe it has always been that way.

However, once the car goes to sleep, the car only listens on LTE (and Bluetooth) to wake. That's why you might not be able to wake it with strong WiFi and weak LTE. The app in this case could be using WiFi which connects to the internet, which connects to LTE to the car.

However, once the car wakes, it immediately switches to WiFi if available. I've seen some issues this week on 2020.32.3 where my car wakes for just a moment and then I can't contact it. However I think that may be because my cat made a little adjustment to my WiFi antenna, so the car is having difficulty with the switch to weak WiFi.

I agree, waking the car via lock/unlock when the key shows Connected can help. That uses Bluetooth to wake the car instead of LTE.


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> 2020.32.5 just hit a few cars - only in France so far - @Michael Russo - something special just for you as of now.


And I just got notification that 2020.36 is now available.


----------



## lance.bailey

i don't get a connected, i just get a spinning waking up. Annoying if i need/want to set climate control when I am remote to the car but heading to it.


----------



## Long Ranger

lance.bailey said:


> i don't get a connected, i just get a spinning waking up. Annoying if i need/want to set climate control when I am remote to the car but heading to it.


 What does your LTE signal icon look like when you get in and put the car in gear?

I used to periodically get that after a deep sleep and the car's LTE would fail. Once in that state, I couldn't wake the car from a distance via the app no matter how many times I tried. When I'd get in the car, the LTE icon would show a slash through it for the first couple minutes of my drive. It was an intermittent problem, but I don't think I've seen it since my HW3 upgrade.


----------



## lance.bailey

I'm on WiFi at home. that is my longest "sitting doing nothing" time at the car. i can't remember to precovid if i had the same issue when the car was in the car park during the day as i haven't needed to warm up the the car in the past few months before returning home from work.


----------



## [email protected]

36 looks like the exciting update, with the (re-)introduction of speed limit sign sensing.


----------



## Long Ranger

lance.bailey said:


> I'm on WiFi at home. that is my longest "sitting doing nothing" time at the car. i can't remember to precovid if i had the same issue when the car was in the car park during the day as i haven't needed to warm up the the car in the past few months before returning home from work.


But I'm saying that in my experience, the Model 3 shuts off its WiFi once it goes to sleep. When asleep, it only monitors LTE and Bluetooth. WiFi doesn't matter when trying to wake the car. That's why I asked about your LTE icon.


----------



## aircooled1957

I have noticed much better steering response when using AP on city streets also. Mainly in the breaking. No abrupt breaking before or during a section of 35MPH curves that I drive frequently.


----------



## msjulie

> iPhone 8
> updated tesla app
> car *should* be on wifi but does not ping
> phone is on wifi
> car is not plugged in
> car is locked
> sentry mode is off (at home setting)


If I were building this system, when the car is locked and has gone to sleep, wifi would not be connected especially if running only on onboard power. Using the phone app (iOS or Android) would ping the server which would then send ping received by the always-on-low power cell system in the car. Car wakes up, sometimes reluctantly it seems, ready to do something

My understanding this is the basics for how it works except for cases of deep sleep where it's had no communication for a "long" while - had a loaner S that we didn't drive for 3+ days and it refused to wake up on proximity only on remote fob unlock. Tesla called that "deep sleep" to preserve battery which made some sense.

So for above, it would not surprise me the car is not on WiFi as why run that radio subsystem in those circumstances. Mine behaves similar and if I put sentry on, I can tell it never sleeps cause app connect is near instant.


----------



## M3OC Rules

msjulie said:


> If I were building this system, when the car is locked and has gone to sleep, wifi would not be connected especially if running only on onboard power. Using the phone app (iOS or Android) would ping the server which would then send ping received by the always-on-low power cell system in the car. Car wakes up, sometimes reluctantly it seems, ready to do something
> 
> My understanding this is the basics for how it works except for cases of deep sleep where it's had no communication for a "long" while - had a loaner S that we didn't drive for 3+ days and it refused to wake up on proximity only on remote fob unlock. Tesla called that "deep sleep" to preserve battery which made some sense.
> 
> So for above, it would not surprise me the car is not on WiFi as why run that radio subsystem in those circumstances. Mine behaves similar and if I put sentry on, I can tell it never sleeps cause app connect is near instant.


That's great unless you park in a garage somewhere with no LTE. Perhaps they could add an option to use Wifi if LTE is unavailable. It would use a lot less power than having it in Sentry Mode all the time.


----------



## lance.bailey

Long Ranger said:


> But I'm saying that in my experience, the Model 3 shuts off its WiFi once it goes to sleep. When asleep, it only monitors LTE and Bluetooth. WiFi doesn't matter when trying to wake the car. That's why I asked about your LTE icon.


sorry i implied but wasn't clear.

opening the door and sitting down the screen lights up and
- wifi icon is not on screen
- LTE icon has a slash through it

after a half-second or so
-wifi appears at full strength
-LTE icon disappears

yesterday when standing beside the care trying to unlock the port from a j1772 charger it took three "cannot unlock charge port" with the "waking up car" spinner until the car awoke and the charge port unlocked.

I'm onsite at work today, i'll do a test after an 8 hour park at the curb to see wake up behaviour.

EDIT* just remembered that at the curb i will be on sentry mode which changes things... hats off to @M3OC Rules for the memory twig.


----------



## lance.bailey

msjulie said:


> So for above, it would not surprise me the car is not on WiFi as why run that radio subsystem in those circumstances. Mine behaves similar and if I put sentry on, I can tell it never sleeps cause app connect is near instant.


as soon as Tesla started "encouraging" wifi use at home (for example, downloading and installing updates on wifi not LTE) then Tesla should have created a better wakeup algorithm for cars sitting at home on wifi.


----------



## msjulie

M3OC Rules said:


> That's great unless you park in a garage somewhere with no LTE. Perhaps they could add an option to use Wifi if LTE is unavailable. It would use a lot less power than having it in Sentry Mode all the time.


Agreed - worst power wasting is when the systems search futilely for signal, WiFi or Cell both will suck down power trying to find a signal.


----------



## BigByte

GDN said:


> 2020.32.5 just hit a few cars - only in France so far - @Michael Russo - something special just for you as of now.


In Germany too.
I have an issue with autopilot after supercharging on my M3P. If I drive in AP after quick charging my car drives like an drunken 🥴 guy for a while. Recalibrate the Cameras doesn't work for me.

After visiting the SC today, the support toled me, that this Version maybe is especially for this problem.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300522853297803264


----------



## ibgeek

msjulie said:


> Agreed - worst power wasting is when the systems search futilely for signal, WiFi or Cell both will suck down power trying to find a signal.


Yeah I never let my car sleep unless I'm going to be in an area where I can't plug in for a day or two. Sentry mode is always on for me as well plus I'm connected to Tesla-Fi. For those times, I usually have my phone on limited power as well. (camping) so I just use the card key to get in. Range has never been an issue and I have a standard plus. I do not use max cabin temp.


----------



## foo

New issue for me with 32.3. The car starts the HVAC on it's own in the garage, when it should be off... sort of like Dog Mode or Stay On was on, but they're not. Anyone else seen this one?


----------



## Mike

Long Ranger said:


> I think the key distinction here is that it isn't the app on your phone that requires LTE, it's the car itself. As others have said, the app can use WiFi just fine to wake the car, and I believe it has always been that way.
> 
> However, once the car goes to sleep, the car only listens on LTE (and Bluetooth) to wake. That's why you might not be able to wake it with strong WiFi and weak LTE. The app in this case could be using WiFi which connects to the internet, which connects to LTE to the car.
> 
> However, once the car wakes, it immediately switches to WiFi if available. I've seen some issues this week on 2020.32.3 where my car wakes for just a moment and then I can't contact it. However I think that may be because my cat made a little adjustment to my WiFi antenna, so the car is having difficulty with the switch to weak WiFi.
> 
> I agree, waking the car via lock/unlock when the key shows Connected can help. That uses Bluetooth to wake the car instead of LTE.


Totally agree with the concept that inputs into the app will hop onto the web any way they can, but to complete the communication chain requires reception by the car via LTE and only LTE.

And with 32.2, my app is once again hard pressed to wake the car up without two or three minutes of drama versus 20 seconds like it was working prior to 32.2


----------



## msjulie

The app can use anything cause it calls 'home' to some Tesla servers and they ping your car  The rules for how hard it is for that ping to wake up the car seem to keep changing though.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

foo said:


> New issue for me with 32.3. The car starts the HVAC on it's own in the garage, when it should be off... sort of like Dog Mode or Stay On was on, but they're not. Anyone else seen this one?


Me too I saw that with mine.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300522853297803264




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300549983909838849


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300549983909838849


My twitter ad blocker will not show this.

Can you sum up what it says please? Thanks.


----------



## Bigriver

msjulie said:


> The app can use anything cause it calls 'home' to some Tesla servers and they ping your car  The rules for how hard it is for that ping to wake up the car seem to keep changing though.


Thanks for bringing up the point that the app is not directly pinging the car, that there is an intermediate Tesla server in the picture.

Mods: is there any chance that we could get these many posts about accessing the car moved to a new thread? I do not think the issues people are having are linked to this specific firmware. And it is an issue I'm interested in following until it is no longer a problem.


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> I do not think the issues people are having are linked to this specific firmware.


I disagree.

My replaced LTE hardware was flawless in waking the car up within 20 seconds, regardless of any other circumstances.

32.2 comes along and it is all screwed up again.

I'm certain it is software related and this version isn't helping the situation.


----------



## Bigriver

Mike said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My replaced LTE hardware was flawless in waking the car up within 20 seconds, regardless of any other circumstances.
> 
> 32.2 comes along and it is all screwed up again.
> 
> I'm certain it is software related and this version isn't helping the situation.


Definitely can be multiple things going on, and I don't pretend to know what the issues are. But I've had a problem that definitely predates 32.anything and is not specific to either car, and includes inability to access my energy (solar and powerwall) gateway at times. As I hear others saying similar things, I would like to further explore what our collective experiences are.

Perhaps I'll start a new thread about my concern. No time right now.


----------



## slotti

Still on 32.3, but for the first time I noticed today that the car actually sees and displays arrows on traffic lights!


----------



## cabbie

Since this update I have noticed that when in FSD the car will not move to the left lane when I turn on the turn signal. The line shows blue but the car doesn't move over. It will move to a right lane with no problem. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## FRC

cabbie said:


> Since this update I have noticed that when in FSD the car will not move to the left lane when I turn on the turn signal. The line shows blue but the car doesn't move over. It will move to a right lane with no problem. Anyone else have this issue?


I had this show up several updates ago. I might have repaired it with a scroll wheel reset, but perhaps I had to wait for the next update.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I just updated to 32.5 this weekend. I've only taken the car out on one trip (to work) so far, but I've noticed the car no longer seems to try to enter the left lane at some intersections and then abruptly steer back into the correct lane, at least at the one intersection this used to be a problem. On the highway, the car would also often misinterpret the long dash lines in the right side of the road (normally meant to indicate the proper distance between 2 cars) as a simple dash line; there again, the car would usually start signaling, try to change lane before the exit and the abruptly steer back into position.

Edit: changed 36.5 to 32.5...


----------



## sduck

I think you're in the wrong thread... (not hard to do, they look really similar)


----------



## Chris350

Well.... Looks like 36.10 has fixed the personal account issue with TuneIn...

Logged in today and all my Favorites finally showed up....


----------



## undergrove

cabbie said:


> Since this update I have noticed that when in FSD the car will not move to the left lane when I turn on the turn signal. The line shows blue but the car doesn't move over. It will move to a right lane with no problem. Anyone else have this issue?


We have had this issue with many versions of the firmware going back over a year. For us it mainly happens on certain specific areas of a local undivided 4 lane highway. We have not noticed it on any divided highway.


----------



## garsh

Less than 3% of the fleet remains on this build, so I'm un-sticking this thread.


----------

